# MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff



## Hamburgspook (26. März 2008)

Moin,

wir haben vor im Juli einen 2 Tagestörn zu machen.
Ganz so viel gibt die HP ja nicht her und an das Telefon bekomme ich auch niemanden. Da es ein Geschenk ist, brauch ich noch kurzfristig ein paar Infos.

So wie ich gelesen habe fahren ja einige regelmäßig mit der MS Thailand.

Also Preis ist 220,- Euro ohne Verpflegung, kann die an Board gekauft werden oder kann auch Verpflegung mitgebracht werden ?

Ab wieviel Uhr kann man am Sonntag auf den Kutter ? So wie ich es verstehe fährt man Sonntag Abend gegen 0 Uhr los und fängt gegen 6 Uhr an zu angeln. Bis Abends, bei guten Wetter Übernachtung an Board und nochmal bis 14 Uhr.

Wie sieht es mit Einfriemöglichkeiten auf dem Kutter aus ?
Sonst noch irgendetwas was man außer dem üblichen Tackle beachten oder mitnehmen sollte ? Oft ist man ja erst hinterher ein wenig schlauer.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tips geben. 

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## KlickerHH (27. März 2008)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Moin Spook, 

die Thailand ist ein feines Schiff, wenn der Skipper gut drauf und nüchtern ist.
Essen solltet ihr auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Ob ihr die Fische einfrieren könnt weiss ich nicht. Habe bisher nur die 14 Stunden-Tour gemacht. Da wurde vor jedem Auslaufen Eis gebunkert. Du kannst rund um die Uhr auf den Kutter, der ist nie zu. Schlafen kann man da auch. Allerdings müsst ihr einen Schlafsack einpacken und was für die Ohren, ist schon etwas lauter, wenn alle an Bord sind. Pilker von 100 bis 400gr sollten in der Kiste liegen, je nach Drift. Schwere Pilker haben oft einen grösseren Erfolg, ist meine Erfahrung. Ich habe immer mit 200gr gefischt. Ach ja, Octpus in rotgelb auf dem Drilling. Pilker solo bietet sich an. Rechtzeitiges kommen, sichert das Heck. Ein wirklich guter Platz zum Fischen. Ach ja, guckt mal nach, ob die eine Toilette wieder funktioniert.....
Eigentlich ist die schon Jahre kaputt..... Meine erste Tour mit der Thailand war der Burner, ich hatte nach 3 Stunden!!!!! keine Kraft mehr. 5Kg waren die Kleinsten und 10 der Grösste. Mein Bruder und ich hatten 3 Körbe vollgemacht und sind dann erstmal schlafen gegangen.

Petri Heil


----------



## takker (29. März 2008)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

nabend,
ich habe auch im Juli eine 2 tagestour auf der thailand gebucht...:m
Ich war letztes Jahr mal auf der thailand, also die toilette funktioniert wieder, aber wie auf angelkuttern so üblich lädt sie nicht gerade zu längeren Sizungen ein. Der Kapitän ist ein Orginal, keine Frage, da komme sonst nur noch Kpt. Klemme von Der Mölbön mit , aber einer der Besten.
Zur Platzwahl, kann ich nur sagen, dass meiner Erfahrung nach es wirklich egal ist wo man steht, ich war bei der thailand letztes mal im heck und wir hatten ententeichwetter... hört sich toll an, nur da kein wind war sind fette rußpartikel vom dieselmotor schön auf uns abgeregnet, dass war nicht so lecker!
Ich hab auch noch keine 2 Tagestour gemacht, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man gegen abend mal sonne halbe markrele auf leng rausschnipsen kann...
zu den pilkern: ich nehme 150 g- 500 g mit, meine Erfahrung war bisher, dass ich nie über 300g fischen musste, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man bei der 2 Tagestour auch mal in Tiefen über 100 -150m fischt und wenn es dann noch fett strömt, dann muss man die wohl auflegen.
Essen werde ich mir auf jedenfall mirnehmen, Getränkekauf ist auch dort möglich... glaub ich.
Zu den richtigen Natürködermontagen bin ich auch noch nicht ganz schlau ;+
so far, alles weiter dann hoffentlich, wenn Du neben mir stehst mit krummer rute in vorhalte, grüsse
takker


----------



## Stephan25 (1. April 2008)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

... die Toilette an Deck der Thailand war schon vor 10 Jahren kaputt (1998, da war ich das letzte mal am Gelben Riff)!

Damals galt es, als erster unten zu sein (bei den Dorschen), also schnellsinkende Pilker wie insbes. der Gadusen (300-500 gr. je nach Tiefe). Und sofort nach dem Signal ablassen!

Gut war auch ein großer Gummimakk in rot oder grün zusätzlich am Pilker.

Oktopusse behindern wiederum das schnelle Absinken und sind auch bei straker Strömung ungüntisger als ein Gummimakk.

Pilker brauchen SEHR stabile Ösen, sonst sind die schon nach 2 Driften platt!


----------



## Dieter Heyen (13. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hallo,
ich hatte am 8 April die letzten frei Plätze für die Tour 26/27 April für 270,00€ gebucht. 
Ich bekomme endenfalls keine Nachricht.
Hat jeman einen Tipp?

Viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## zanderman111 (13. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Dieter Heyen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte am 8 April die letzten frei Plätze für die Tour 26/27 April für 270,00€ gebucht.
> Ich bekomme endenfalls keine Nachricht.
> Hat jeman einen Tipp?
> ...




Ja, ich. schau mal hier

Gruß Kay


----------



## Dieter Heyen (13. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hallo, 
ich habe soeben mit dem deutschen Kontaktmann der MS Thailand sprechnen können. Ein sehr netter Angelfreund mit 30 Jahren Riff-Erfahrung. Herr Beherndt bekommt im Augenbick selbst keinen Kontakt mit der Thailand.
Er möchte nächste Woche nach Dänemark fahren und nach dem Rechten schauen. 

Fortsetzung folgt.

Grüße aus der Eifel







zanderman111 schrieb:


> Ja, ich. schau mal hier
> 
> Gruß Kay


----------



## Stühmper (14. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hallo Dieter ,

vielen Dank für diese Info...


Stühmper


----------



## Stühmper (19. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

NEWS - MS THAILAND

Nix mehr Homepage vorhanden - wurde Gestern Abend 

abgeschaltet....und nun ???

Stühmper


----------



## Stühmper (23. April 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Ganz schön .....Bitter |krach:

Morgen wollte eine Truppe von 8 Mann mit der Thailand fahren , es wurden schon knapp 2200.-Euro bezahlt....die sind wohl nun erstmal futsch...
Der Kollege hat seinen Ärger Öffentlich gemacht und sucht nun weitere Geprellte zwecks Sammelklage !!!

Alles weitere im Kutterboard.de

Ich werde Euch selbstverständlich immer auf den Neuesten Stand bringen...den ich selber verantworten kann .

Stühmper


----------



## Nachtangler1959 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Ich war letzte Woche in Hanstholm.
Am Sonntag den 23.05. wollte eine Anglergruppe mit der Thailand eine
Tour machen. Sie waren am Schiff aber der Kapitän nicht. Telefonisch
war auch keiner zuerreichen. Es stellte sich letztentlich raus das der Eigner pleite ist. Das Geld was sie bezahlt haben ist wohl auch futsch.
Also nicht mehr die MS Thailand buchen!!!!
Ich war am Donnerstag mit der Bonito gefahren und alle an Bord haben super gefangen.

Nacht959


----------



## coddy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

moin Leude ich hab leider auch nur schlechtes gehört als ich letzte Woche in Hanstholm war. Laut ein paar Dänischen Kapitänen hat sie seit dieser Saison keine Ausfahrten gemacht und wird es wohl auch nicht wieder tun.
Das Schiff liegt auch nicht mehr an der selben Stelle in Hanstholm da liegt jetz die Antares.

Coddy


----------



## Frau Fritz (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hallo zusammen ich muss hier mal etwas los werden........Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit was hier über meinen langjährigen Freund Michael Dahl-Hansen (Stoffer) geschrieben wird.Ich habe  Ihn zusammen mit meinem Exmann in Hanstholm vor mehr als 20jahren mit seinem toten Bruder Tommy als netten und immer hilfsbereiten Menschen  kennen gelernt.Mein Exmann ging jeden Tag den Gott geschaffen hat mit Stoffer auf hohe See.Mein Exman ist durch Stoffer in einen berühmten Angelverein Dänemarks gekommen dessen Namen ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte.Desweiteren hat Stoffer meinem kl.Sohn durch sein schnelles handeln das Leben gerettet.Ihr wundert Euch sicher das ich alles in der Vergangenheit schreibe aber ich habe nach der Trennung von meinem Mann nur telefonischen Kontakt zu Stoffer gehabt.Bis zu seinem Verschwinden.Ich habe nie auf gehört an Ihn zu denken oder zusuchen oder ein schlechtes Wort über Ihn zu
 verlieren .Deshalb möchte ich allen Lästermäulern sagen das Kapitän Michael Dahl Hansen (Stoffer)der M\s Thailandf am 23.04.2013 verstorben ist.http://afdoede.dk/index.php?page=visannonce&id=1129430353 Mit freundlichen Grüssen U.Behrendt


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Frau Fritz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich muss hier mal etwas los werden........Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit was hier über meinen langjährigen Freund Michael Dahl-Hansen (Stoffer) geschrieben wird.Ich habe Ihn zusammen mit meinem Exmann in Hanstholm vor mehr als 20jahren mit seinem toten Bruder Tommy als netten und immer hilfsbereiten Menschen kennen gelernt.Mein Exmann ging jeden Tag den Gott geschaffen hat mit Stoffer auf hohe See.Mein Exman ist durch Stoffer in einen berühmten Angelverein Dänemarks gekommen dessen Namen ich hier nicht erwähnen möchte.Desweiteren hat Stoffer meinem kl.Sohn durch sein schnelles handeln das Leben gerettet.Ihr wundert Euch sicher das ich alles in der Vergangenheit schreibe aber ich habe nach der Trennung von meinem Mann nur telefonischen Kontakt zu Stoffer gehabt.Bis zu seinem Verschwinden.Ich habe nie auf gehört an Ihn zu denken oder zusuchen oder ein schlechtes Wort über Ihn zu
> verlieren .Deshalb möchte ich allen Lästermäulern sagen das Kapitän Michael Dahl Hansen (Stoffer)der M\s Thailandf am 23.04.2013 verstorben ist.http://afdoede.dk/index.php?page=visannonce&id=1129430353 M U.Behrendt


 Ist ihnen aufgefallen das die Berichte von 2010!! sind??


----------



## Frau Fritz (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Ja ich weiss das die Berichte von 2010 sind.


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Frau Fritz schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss das die Berichte von 2010 sind.


 Dann weiß ich nicht womit sie ein Problem haben!! Es ist sicherlich nicht schön wenn ein Mensch stirbt und es mag ja auch alles zutreffen was sie schreiben aber dennoch; wenn ich für etwas bezahle dann verlange ich auch eine Gegenleistung. Kassieren und nichts dafür tun ist absolut nicht in Ordnung und ich würde die Kollegen auch nicht als Lästermäuler bezeichnen nur weil sie andere vor solchen Machenschaften schützen wollen. Sie würden sich doch auch beschweren wenn man ihnen eine bezahlte Leistung vorenthalten würde.
MfG


----------



## MS aus G (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hi Frau Fritz.
 Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Kapitän nicht der Eigner des Schiffes war!?! Ansonsten kann ich die Reaktionen der Angler schon verstehen!!! Es geht ja nicht um den reinen Fahrpreis sondern auch das ganze "Drumherum" ob es die Anreise ist oder die Verpflegung oder die Unterkunft oder, was mir immer am Wichtigsten ist, der SPASS an der Sache!!! Ganz zu Schweigen von evtl. genommenen Urlaubstagen!!! Es ging ja auch meines Erachtens nicht gegen den Kapitän sondern gegen das Schiff!!! 
 Grüsse Mario


----------



## Frau Fritz (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich nicht womit sie ein Problem haben!! Es ist sicherlich nicht schön wenn ein Mensch stirbt und es mag ja auch alles zutreffen was sie schreiben aber dennoch; wenn ich für etwas bezahle dann verlange ich auch eine Gegenleistung. Kassieren und nichts dafür tun ist absolut nicht in Ordnung und ich würde die Kollegen auch nicht als Lästermäuler bezeichnen nur weil sie andere vor solchen Machenschaften schützen wollen. Sie würden sich doch auch beschweren wenn man ihnen eine bezahlte Leistung vorenthalten würde.


----------



## Pinseler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt der Familie und den Freunden von Michael Dahl Hansen. Die Nachricht, dass er bereits letztes Jahr mit nur 50 Jahren gestorben ist, hat mich sehr traurig gestimmt. 
Ich freue mich jedoch, dass ich den besten Skipper der Nordsee kennengelernt habe. Er war ein Mann mit großem Herz und viel Lebensfreude und Witz. Er war eine echte Type und er war ein Meister seines Faches. Die wohl schönsten Touren habe ich auf der MS Thailand gemacht. Legendär waren die Zweitagesfahrten, das familiäre Flair an Board, die außerordentlichen Fänge, das frisch gebackene Weißbrot morgens und die Ködboller mittags, die von seiner Crew angerichtet wurden. Während andere noch das Übliche anboten, fischte Hansen schon die Lenggiganten an der Norwegenrinne. Er war den anderen seiner Zunft weit voraus. Werter Michael Dahl Hansen, ruhe in Frieden, meine Angelbrüder und ich werden Dich nie vergessen.


----------



## Frau Fritz (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Hallo Pinseler
ich bedanke mich für die lieben Worte die Sie für meinen langjährigen Freund Michael übrig haben.#6


----------



## Frau Fritz (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Frau Fritz.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Kapitän nicht der Eigner des Schiffes war!?! Ansonsten kann ich die Reaktionen der Angler schon verstehen!!! Es geht ja nicht um den reinen Fahrpreis sondern auch das ganze "Drumherum" ob es die Anreise ist oder die Verpflegung oder die Unterkunft oder, was mir immer am Wichtigsten ist, der SPASS an der Sache!!! Ganz zu Schweigen von evtl. genommenen Urlaubstagen!!! Es ging ja auch meines Erachtens nicht gegen den Kapitän sondern gegen das Schiff!!!
> Grüsse Mario


 
Hallo Mario
es kam drauf wer das Schiff fuhr.Nochmaler weisse hatte er einen Kapitän an Bord.Es gab aber auch Tage wo er selber das Schiff steuerte.Er war der Eigner der Thailand.Ich kann auch die Wut der anderen Angler verstehen aber muss man deshalb alles schlecht reden? Für Anreise finde ich ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. Verpflegung kann man Streiten.Sicher bin ich mir wenn Sie gut geangelt haben Spass hatten.Ich möchte auch nicht mehr drin rum rühren mir war nur wichtig zusagen wie Michael wirklich war.Ich bin auch  überzeugt das er nicht einfach abgehauen ist sondern das etwas passiert sein muss.Lg U.Behrendt


----------



## Frau Fritz (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Frau Fritz schrieb:


> spodsbjerg schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann weiß ich nicht womit sie ein Problem haben!! Es ist sicherlich nicht schön wenn ein Mensch stirbt und es mag ja auch alles zutreffen was sie schreiben aber dennoch; wenn ich für etwas bezahle dann verlange ich auch eine Gegenleistung. Kassieren und nichts dafür tun ist absolut nicht in Ordnung und ich würde die Kollegen auch nicht als Lästermäuler bezeichnen nur weil sie andere vor solchen Machenschaften schützen wollen. Sie würden sich doch auch beschweren wenn man ihnen eine bezahlte Leistung vorenthalten würde.
> ...


----------



## spodsbjerg (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Frau Fritz schrieb:


> Frau Fritz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo ich habe ein Problem damit das man alles schlecht geredet hat wie kaputte Toilette usw.Das die Angler ihr Geld verloren haben finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.Das man andere Angler davor warnt nicht mehr mit der Thailand zufahren ist auch Ok wenn es ums Geld geht.Aber alles andre finde ich nicht Ok.Ich möchte mich auch jetzt nicht mehr dazu äussern mir war nur wichtig das mal jemand sagt wie der Mensch Michael wirklich war.Lg U.Behrendt
> ...


----------



## Pinseler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*

Was ist denn aus der MS Thailand geworden? Wo ist der Kutter jetzt? Das letzte Mal waren wir mit Skipper Hansen im Skagerrak unterwegs im Oktober 2009. Ich habe bereits gegoogelt, habe jedoch keine Informationen gefunden. Wissen Sie mehr Frau Fritz? Beste Grüße


----------



## Frau Fritz (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Frau Fritz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Frau Fritz, es wurden sowohl positive als auch negative Sachen angesprochen und ich kannihre persönliche Einstellung zum Thema durchaus verstehen aber ihr Kommentar kommt wohl leider ein wenig zu spät. Zu seinen Lebzeiten hätte man wohl einige Sachen vieleicht in einem Gespräch klären können.
> ...


----------



## Frau Fritz (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Pinseler schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus der MS Thailand geworden? Wo ist der Kutter jetzt? Das letzte Mal waren wir mit Skipper Hansen im Skagerrak unterwegs im Oktober 2009. Ich habe bereits gegoogelt, habe jedoch keine Informationen gefunden. Wissen Sie mehr Frau Fritz? Beste Grüße


 

Guten morgen 

Leider habe ich auch keine Information wo die Thailand sich befindet.Ich vermute das man sie verschrottet hat.Auch ich habe wieder mal gegoogelt und bin so auf die Todesanzeige gestoßen.Sch........ich weiss auch nicht was passiert ist.....werde versuchen es raus zubekommen...Mfg


----------



## takker (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: MS Thailand - Gelbe Riff*



Frau Fritz schrieb:


> Guten morgen
> 
> Leider habe ich auch keine Information wo die Thailand sich befindet.Ich vermute das man sie verschrottet hat.Auch ich habe wieder mal gegoogelt und bin so auf die Todesanzeige gestoßen.Sch........ich weiss auch nicht was passiert ist.....werde versuchen es raus zubekommen...Mfg



Ich will keine Gerüchte streuen, aber ich habe von einem anderen Skipper gehört, dass es Suizid war. Er hatte es verpasst in die MS Thailand zu investieren und als er realisiert hat, dass die notwendig ist, hatte er schon zu wenig Kunden und damit zu wenig Geld. Ich habe die Thailand noch gesehen, als schon als brauchbare von den Gläubigern demontiert war… ein trauriges Bild.


----------

